# Bianchi carbon crank origin



## nielsamd (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the origin of this (ISIS) `Bianchi' crankset? At first glance it looks like an FSA K-Force but the BCD is supposedly 130 not 110 (the outer ring looks like Dura Ace) and there are some subtle differences to FSA.








(source: https://www.gbcycles.co.uk/eshop.asp?wci=product&wce=CSBIAC01&desc=BIANCHI+CARBON+CHAINSET )

It looks pretty bling but the FSA, if thats what it is, `counterpart' , has had past issues with the alloy inserts.
https://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/drivetrain/cranksets/fsa/PRD_367103_2491crx.aspx
If anyone has the Bianchi cranks pictured here above, it would be nice to know they escaped such problems (whether or not there is any actual relation to FSA)..


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

nielsamd said:


> Does anyone know the origin of this (ISIS) `Bianchi' crankset? At first glance it looks like an FSA K-Force but the BCD is supposedly 130 not 110 (the outer ring looks like Dura Ace) and there are some subtle differences to FSA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a good bet that it is produced by FSA's subcontractor in Taiwan. It probably shares a lot of the design elements of many FSA cranks as they could be made and designed by the same firm. But they could be produced by an entirely different company for Bianchi. 
Could be issues, but you probably won't have any.


----------



## nielsamd (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Rubber Lizard,
Looking at the Bianchi gallery thread in this forum I can see this crankset mounted on a few bikes from a couple years ago but no usage comments either way...which I will take as a good sign. Hopefully I will be back in a few months to give a thumbs up in a bump post.


----------

